# WeT t-ShiRts~!



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

*EDIT Ms_Natt: No nudity is allowed*


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

hahahaha


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

haha the last one is funni


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I hope this stays open!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

hahahah


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Awsome


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

nice!


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

heeeyyyy







, that first girl looks like she would be your date for the night for just a few bucks


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

hope the mods dont rape you for this thread but the last pic is funny as hell!


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

man that last on is funny
and this thread will be deleted


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

lol, nice pics

in before the close +1


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

:laugh: thhats halarious


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

thanks









i like to make people smile...

.. and, in b4 the lock! (delete)


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

the last pic


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Damn you Dave


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: slylie, Bigkrup444, Ms_Nattereri


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

i like it i like it


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Uh oh! will the pics be deleted? Nice Tits!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Man on a regular sunny sunday here on the local beaches u see lot's more ... without shirt
















find the hidden link in this post and you'll find some









EDIT Ms_Natt: Link Removal.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> find the hidden link in this post and you'll find some










where


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Death in # said:


> > find the hidden link in this post and you'll find some
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i'm not gonna tell you .. just find it... shouldn't be that hard


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

killarbee said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > > find the hidden link in this post and you'll find some
> ...










for me it is
im still kinda feelin slow from last night


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

i found it easy.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

_*BOOOOOBIES !!!!*_


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

OWNED!..... second girl has some nice ass tits


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Nasty, should have gotten some Maxim girl in there.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ternitzer said:


> i found it easy.










i still cant find it


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

ahahahahaa


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Death in # said:


> ternitzer said:
> 
> 
> > i found it easy.
> ...










found it 
thanks guys


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Death in # said:


> ternitzer said:
> 
> 
> > i found it easy.
> ...


jeez, dont hurt yourself now. lol

you have a pm.







but only because I feel bad for you.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Death in # said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > ternitzer said:
> ...


 about time


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Drew said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > ternitzer said:
> ...


 hhahaha


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Hah the last pic is a classic. I found the link easily enough


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

bitches


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

*EDIT Ms_Natt: No nudity is allowed*


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

lol!
Nice!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

more boobies


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

ok we need a pic of brittny spers .in a wet t shirt!!


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

Death in # said:


> ternitzer said:
> 
> 
> > i found it easy.
> ...


Maybe if you get on your knees and beg he'll POINT it out to you.

Edit: nevermind









===========================================

Killarbee, man I love you for that link!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Satans said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > ternitzer said:
> ...


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

Death in # said:


> Satans said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 Yeah I love you too


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Well now Death, you wont be able to find it. Link has been removed


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Well now Death, you wont be able to find it. Link has been removed










thanks
if i really needed to see porn i would search it
it doesnt belong on this site


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Death in # said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Well now Death, you wont be able to find it. Link has been removed
> ...


 and searching whas what you did all the way long hahaha


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

killarbee said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Well now Death, you wont be able to find it. Link has been removed
> ...










You say that after you beg the shiet out of him for the link


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

you guys are all noobs!!

just go to google images and search boobs or tits... but then there is a little thing that says "Moderator Safe Search is ON" click that and then fill in the bubble that says do not filter my searches and then click save preferances and you have all the boobs you'll ever need


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You can type in almost anyword and get tits.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

am I the only person who senses the irony in all this?



> No porn. This goes for avatars, signatures, posted images, etc. You guys know what is appropriate. Just keep it clean and there will be no problems. Porn includes nudity or *overt sexually suggestive images*.


lol, I can post wet tshirts with blatant nipple shots + some, but if there was no shirt and a 1/4 of nipple showing its removed?:laugh:

and Death in #'s.. what the hell man?

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...ndpost&p=609564

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...ndpost&p=609671

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...ndpost&p=609973

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...ndpost&p=609842

as soon as a mod or someone says something, you jump right on the bandwagon. way to be a hypocrite.

:nod:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

wouldn't those pictures be considered to have nude content? since you can see nipples in them, that is. or would it not be because there's technically something covering them.


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

hyphen said:


> wouldn't those pictures be considered to have nude content? since you can see nipples in them, that is. or would it not be because there's technically something covering them.


 Pure hypocrism. Take the SuperBowl Nipplegate riot for example... what's the f*cking problem?! They showed that scene uncensored several times on the news over here (including the daytime ones).


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

you mean hypocracy...but yes, i agree! >:| nipples and nipples...i could go on about hypocracy, but i'd just get warned again


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> am I the only person who senses the irony in all this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry I was slackin on the job


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

hyphen said:


> you mean hypocracy...but yes, i agree! >:| nipples and nipples...i could go on about hypocracy, but i'd just get warned again


 Spare us.


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

hyphen said:


> you mean hypocracy...but yes, i agree! >:| nipples and nipples...i could go on about hypocracy, but i'd just get warned again


 Yeah sorry, still improving on my English...

Why would you get warned because of going on 'bout hypocracy?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

hyphen said:


> you mean hypocracy...but yes, i agree! >:| nipples and nipples...i could go on about hypocracy, but i'd just get warned again


 you should probably first learn how to spell it.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Pics have been removed.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

*hypocrisy...but uhm...yeah drew, got anything worth saying?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Satans said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > you mean hypocracy...but yes, i agree! >:| nipples and nipples...i could go on about hypocracy, but i'd just get warned again
> ...


 well, i probably wouldn't get warned. but i'd get into a debate with someone about something and it wouldn't get anywhere.


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

hyphen said:


> Satans said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 LMAO, we could obviously both ue some improvement in the English part









I got u'r point, a waste of energy combined with some useless keyboard ramming...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ahahah, totally. but yeah, i learned that the hard way :/

ms natt - you didn't have to delete those pics! i was just asking, thats all


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

hyphen said:


> Satans said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


Uhmm, probably because we dont have that feature anymore


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

hyphen said:


> ms natt - you didn't have to delete those pics! i was just asking, thats all


 They violated rules


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

score!! no warn...does that mean i can run rampant through the forums?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

hyphen said:


> score!! no warn...does that mean i can run rampant through the forums?


 Its your life. Do as you wish. However, as in life, you are responsible for your actions, and as in life, there are consequences to the actions you take.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

hyphen said:


> *hypocrisy...but uhm...yeah drew, got anything worth saying?


 yes, next time you correct someone make sure you know what you are talking about.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Drew said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > *hypocrisy...but uhm...yeah drew, got anything worth saying?
> ...


 last time i checked, hypocrism wasn't a word. hyppocrisy, no matter how misspelled, is.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


> score!! no warn...does that mean i can run rampant through the forums?


 I was affraid you would ask that


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > score!! no warn...does that mean i can run rampant through the forums?
> ...










try it 
and we can all see what the outcome is


----------

